# Bootcamp espace insuffisant - Windows 10



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'ai un problème je voudrait installer Windows 10 sur mon macbook pro tout ce passe bien jusqu'au moment de l'installation j'ai ce message d'erreur :






j'hésite a formater une autre partition mais j'ai peur de faire n'importe quoi


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)




----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

Salut *Antoine
*
À partir de la session de ton OS «Sierra» > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre saisis la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande) > en retour tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau du disque de ton Mac (et de tout autre éventuellement attaché en externe) > avec sa table de partition > et ses partitions décrites en format > nom > taille > device (appareil logique).

--> poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (sans faire de capture d'écran : sélection > *⌘C* pour la copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘V* pour la coller).

Tant que tu y es, passe encore la commande :

```
df -H
```
 (mets bien le *H* en majuscule) > en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher (en autant de lignes) la répartition pour chaque volume monté de son espace : total > occupé > disponible.

--> poste encore ce tableau en copier-coller ici.

=> c'est pour essayer de cerner le sens du message d'erreur que tu obtiens grâce à un complément d'information. J'ai un truc (en réserve dans mon sac à malices) qui permet d'offrir au programme d'installation de W-10 une destination acceptable...


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Antoine
> *
> À partir de la session de ton OS «Sierra» > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre saisis la commande :
> 
> ...




Merci pour ta réponse voila le résultat de tes commandes :


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                32DF4DAE-CC3C-4675-AA6C-38E4962CF803

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCSA_X64FRE_EN-US_DV5  +4.4 GB     disk2









Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1      120G    45G    74G    38%   621593 4294345686    0%   /

devfs           337k   337k     0B   100%     1140          0  100%   /dev

map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%        0          0  100%   /net

map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%        0          0  100%   /home

/dev/disk0s1    206M   203M   3.9M    99%        0          0  100%   /private/var/tmp/MP90HDO7

/dev/disk2      4.4G   4.4G     0B   100% 18446744073707414141    2138557 1704874683337099264%   /Volumes/CCSA_X64FRE_EN-US_DV5


c'est normal si il manque des choses j'ai supprimer la partition et la je refais tout avec bootcamp


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Antoine
> *
> À partir de la session de ton OS «Sierra» > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre saisis la commande :
> 
> ...



c'est bon c'est terminer bootcamp et ca marche toujours pas j'ai refait tes commandes



/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            62.4 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s6

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         58.1 GB    disk0s5


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +62.0 GB    disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                32DF4DAE-CC3C-4675-AA6C-38E4962CF803

                                Unencrypted







Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1       62G    43G    19G    70%  621665 4294345614    0%   /

devfs           337k   337k     0B   100%    1142          0  100%   /dev

map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net

map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home

/dev/disk0s5     58G   101M    58G     1%      28   56640316    0%   /Volumes/Untitled


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

Ton partitionnement (au moment où tu as passé la commande) était effectivement apuré.

Tu vas bien voir si ton installation de Windows réussit en deuxième instance...


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton partitionnement (au moment où tu as passé la commande) était effectivement apuré.
> 
> Tu vas bien voir si ton installation de Windows réussit en deuxième instance...



non je viens de te répondre


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

Est-ce que tu as obtenu le même message d'erreur ?


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as obtenu le même message d'erreur ?



le même message donc je sais plus quoi faire j'ai tout essayé


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Novembre 2016)

Salut.

As-tu essayé de formater la partition bootcamp (la dernière au bas de l'écran)?


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> As-tu essayé de formater la partition bootcamp? (la dernière au bas de l'écran)?



oui


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Novembre 2016)

Et bootcamp ne la reconnait pas ensuite?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

Je crois qu'on est à nouveau synchronisé.

Re-démarre une fois ton Mac > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et reposte le tableau => ainsi les partitions auront récupéré des numéros suivis.

Si *Jean* s'en mêle en plus > ça va être un bazar pas possible


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je crois qu'on est à nouveau synchronisé.
> 
> Re-démarre une fois ton Mac > repasse la commande :
> 
> ...



ok, je redémarre et poste :

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            62.4 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         58.1 GB    disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +62.0 GB    disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                32DF4DAE-CC3C-4675-AA6C-38E4962CF803

                                Unencrypted


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

Alors passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 --> à la demande de password : tu tapes ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle (aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe) et tu revalides => tu vas obtenir le tableau de la disribution des blocs de ton disque mais aussi mention des tables de partition sur le secteur d'amorçage.

=> poste ce tableau ici.


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
> ...




      start       size  index  contents

          0          1         PMBR

          1          1         Pri GPT header

          2         32         Pri GPT table

        34          6         

        40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B

    409640  121819320      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

  122228960    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

  123498496  113477632      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7

  236976128       2015         

  236978143         32         Sec GPT table

  236978175          1         Sec GPT header


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Novembre 2016)

Et en faisant un "Delete" de cette dernière partition puis un "Refresh" ça n'avance pas?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

Je vois que l'«Assistant BootCamp» a pourtant fait son travail : car tu as une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) sur le bloc *0* (requise par W-10 qui boote en mode *UEFI*) alors même que tu as une partition au format Windows en *disk0s4* (un tel format de partition virant automatiquement la *PMBR* au type *HMBR* = *H*ybrid*_MBR* qui bloque l'installateur de W-10) => donc l'«Assistant BootCamp» a corrigé le tir en recréant une *PMBR* compatible.

Je te propose un procédé composite :

*- a)* par la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
```
 tu supprimes la partition *4: Microsoft Basic Data 58.1 GB disk0s4* en virant ses blocs au statut de *free_space*.

*- b)* par la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage revert 32DF4DAE-CC3C-4675-AA6C-38E4962CF803
```
 tu déconstruis (non destructivement) le format *CoreStorage* de la partition *Macintosh HD disk0s2* (souvent cause de problème avec l'installation de Windows»).

*- c)* tu *re-démarres* pour que le *kernel* enregistre la disparition du *Volume Logique disk1*.

*- d)* tu relances l'installateur de W-10 > et dans le panneau de choix de la destination > tu choisis l'espace identifié comme : « *non alloué* » > tu ne le reformates surtout pas > tu laisses l'installateur s'en débrouiller.

=> tu n'as qu'à rendre compte de l'issue de ces manœuvres à rallonges...


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Et en faisant un "Delete" de cette dernière partition puis un "Refresh" ça n'avance pas?


non j'ai déjà essayé




macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que l'«Assistant BootCamp» a pourtant fait son travail : car tu as une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) sur le bloc *0* (requise par W-10 qui boote en mode *UEFI*) alors même que tu as une partition au format Windows en *disk0s4* (un tel format de partition virant automatiquement la *PMBR* au type *HMBR* = *H*ybrid*_MBR* qui bloque l'installateur de W-10) => donc l'«Assistant BootCamp» a corrigé le tir en recréant une *PMBR* compatible.
> 
> Je te propose un procédé composite :
> 
> ...


je vais essayer mais je n'ai pas tout compris le but de ces commandes


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

je viens de faire les commandes, je re-teste

ha oui aussi impossible de remettre l'installation de windows sans refaire tout le bootcamp j'ai encore rien fait quand je fais la touche alt au démarrage j'ai juste le choix entre mac et efi pas windows donc si vous savez comment le lancer sans tout refaire ce serais pas mal


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

Et si tu choisis *EFI Boot* ?


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Et si tu choisis *EFI Boot* ?



je crois que c'est le truc la pour la récupération et tout sa me met un logo apple est c'est long a charger je vais re tester


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

oui c'est bien ca mais je crois que ta commande a supprimer ma partition je relance bootcamp


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

Je pensais que tu avais un moyen de démarrer directement sur l'installateur de Windows. Pas la peine de poursuivre en mode *Recovery* : c'est pas le bon aiguillage.

Je me demande si l'installateur de W-10 ne trouve pas la taille de ta partition Windows juste un peu trop petite : il me semblait qu'il fallait au minimum *60 Go*.

Si tu veux utiliser l'«Assistant BootCamp» il te faut récupérer l'espace libre à la partition *Macintosh HD*. Si tu as bien déconstruit le *CoreStorage* > la commande est :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```

Une fois ta partition *Macintosh HD* de retour à sa taille normale > essaie de choisir via l'«Assistant BootCamp» une taille de partition pour Windows de *60 Go* pile.


----------



## antoineplay (27 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je pensais que tu avais un moyen de démarrer directement sur l'installateur de Windows. Pas la peine de poursuivre en mode *Recovery* : c'est pas le bon aiguillage.
> 
> Je me demande si l'installateur de W-10 ne trouve pas la taille de ta partition Windows juste un peu trop petite : il me semblait qu'il fallait au minimum *60 Go*.
> 
> ...


j'ai déjà fait tout ca la je remet bootcamp mais ce serais bien d'avoir une solution pour allais directement a l'installateur windows


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Novembre 2016)

Regarde ceci : #20 et le post suivant.


----------



## antoineplay (28 Novembre 2016)

j'ai restaurer mon pc toujours la même erreur j'ai vu que ca pouvait être a cause de la partition de "type system"


----------



## antoineplay (28 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je pensais que tu avais un moyen de démarrer directement sur l'installateur de Windows. Pas la peine de poursuivre en mode *Recovery* : c'est pas le bon aiguillage.
> 
> Je me demande si l'installateur de W-10 ne trouve pas la taille de ta partition Windows juste un peu trop petite : il me semblait qu'il fallait au minimum *60 Go*.
> 
> ...



marche toujours pas


----------



## antoineplay (28 Novembre 2016)

Bonne nouvelle, j'ai finalement réussi a installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Novembre 2016)

Bravo. Et comment?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> antoineplay a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bonne nouvelle, j'ai finalement réussi a installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp !
> ...


Les fils « auto-solubles » (résolus par le créateur du fil même) ont un avantage "social" indéniable : ils ne demandent pas d'effort à autrui (ou ils mettent un terme, comme ici, à ses tentatives d'aide inopérantes).

Mais ils ont très fréquemment un inconvénient "épistémologique" majeur : la solution demeure enveloppée dans le mystère de la subjectivité de l'inventeur - et échappe, par suite, au domaine de la raison commune. ​


----------

